# "Well, you could just switch the handles..."



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Recently I bought yet another knife, and took out a previous model for comparison. Both of them seemed to have "deployment issues," either being too tight or too sloppy.

Then for no apparent reason I set the two knives together. I should have not been surprised because both were Blue Ridge Knives purchases and the handles were identical.

So, on a lark I took both of the knives apart, an easy operation because both models have what's known as "field strip technology." This is a fancy way for CRKT to say you can take the knives apart with your bare hands.

Yes, there was a lot of "dumb luck" with the project. Just putting the A blade in the B handle (and vice versa) both knives now settle perfectly in their new homes, and the blades rotate open and then shut without any sound at all.

My advice to you guys is to buy some new blades with the usual CRKT handles. Sooner or later some knife will need repairs and modifications and scrambling the handles just might fix your problems.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Outstanding specimines right there. Wish I could figger out how to get my Kershaw thumb flicker switch to work a little easier. I been threatening to put a drop of oil on the piviot point. Reckon that would help? In fact Ima going to try it now..and will back if there was any improvement while somebody has a clue of what to do if that dont help. Thanks.

Ps edit: Ok used gun oil..and it dont seem to have helped much. Back to square one.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I would suggest you open the knife into minus 90 degrees and use the thumb lever again. Usually that takes some of the strain off the pivot and it works most of the time.

My knives "fall open" now without any major gymnastics--and a little oil should help.

I would recommend "Quick-Release' oil, which comes in one of those see-though plastic applicators. A tube of that stuff will be used up in about 120 to 150 years, so I would buy two of the applicators...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well just ran and check. The little flipper bulge disappears at about 10 AM on the down stroke stays gone till the knife is closed. Thanks. on the quick release oil. Sounds like some oil an oil dispatcher made out of Rattlesnakes down at Corpus. He swear if you oiled a gun down with that..it would make all the screws fall out of it.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> He swear if you oiled a gun down with that..it would make all the screws fall out of it.


Well, not all firearms.

I believe that most of those rifles that fall prey to this condition were props filmed during "Winchester 73." First that rifle killed just about everyone in the 1880s, and then onto most of the actors of "Winchester 73" that never worked in Hollywood ever again...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Well, not all firearms.
> 
> I believe that most of those rifles that fall prey to this condition were props filmed during "Winchester 73." First that rifle killed just about everyone in the 1880s, and then onto most of the actors of "Winchester 73" that never worked in Hollywood ever again...


Well i sorta figgered he was pitching heat on how slick was that rattlesnake oil he made...but he said if could make all the screws fall out of a fully funciotion model 28 Smith and Weston. lol He didnt have any handy at the moment but I was supposed to get a small bottle next time he ran off a batch..caught enough snakes etc. Or hey he mighta just killed em to make oil. I never heard how he came up with snakes.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

just wondering, are these USA or Chi-Com?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Or hey he mighta just killed em to make oil. I never heard how he came up with snakes.


I look at it this way. I use forums for fun and entertainment. Oh, sometimes you learn stuff, but then you have to search out a few other areas to make sure the items were current and accurate. I think "snake oil" is a good observation.


----------

